# Find Office 2000 product key



## wilna (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi
1) I have office 2000 installed on a computer and I need to find the product key. I am using Belarc Advisor, but it does not list Office 2000's product key, only Windows and other office packages.

2) Also, is it possible to find out what the product key is if I only have a CD? I am asking because we have several CD's which is lying around and not in the cases so the product key is lost.

Please help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats strang my belarc does - 2nd/3rd page
i know its in the registry - but i wait for another poster to post correct details


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Nope license but not the key. Off2000 key is encypted and IIRC there is no way to find it.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Try AIDA32 [now called Everest] under *software/licences*.


----------



## wilna (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Etaf, please have a look at what my Belarc Advisor is listing:


Belarc - Advisor 1d2bd9bf 
Microsoft - Office 2000 SR-1 Disc 2 50158-056-5925761-02048 
Microsoft - Office 2000 SR-1 Professional 50083-056-5925761-02008 
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE .......


----------



## wilna (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi thanks but where do I find Aida32? Is this in the registry, if it is I looked and could not find it


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Neither Aida or Everst show the OFF 2000 key


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;823570


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

IF you have it installed on your computer, try one of the programs listed under Misc at http://www.majorgeeks.com There are three of them, one is the Magical Jelly Bean KeyFinder. But it ONLY works if the program is currently installed on your computer. It will not work otherwise. Liz


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats strange my version gives what you have plus (key=***************)


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

aida32 is no longer in production, but you can find copies on the internet - look for the enterprise edition v3.93, not the personal edition
(and as stated above, doesn't do the Office2000 key anyways)
-good program to have though

the replacement software - everest by lavalys - doesn't do licenses in the home verison, don't know about the pro version

magicjellybean doesn't work for Office2000

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/kf-faq.shtml
_3) Why doesn't the Keyfinder support Office 2000?

I cannot figure out how to find the key for Office 2000. If you have knowledge on how to extract the key, I will gladly support it in the Keyfinder..._


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As far as I know, nothing works for Office 2000.
The numbers that can be found are not the Key, they are the product ID (a different and useless thing).

There is no way to extract the numbers from the CD itself, as they are simply not in the CD at all.


----------



## wilna (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks everybody, but I'm not gonna spend anymore time on this. Will let u know if I find something.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

How to obtain a new product key for Office program setup 


> SUMMARY
> This article describes how to obtain a new product key for your Microsoft Office program setup if your product key label is damaged or is missing.


----------

